# Video Clips



## Rob Broad (Nov 10, 2005)

After hiring a guy this summer to build my webpage I thought I had it madein teh shade.  But the gentleman did not follow what I wanted done, and ended up not even finishing things.  He also created his own code that made little or no sense.  I have just finished a major re-vamping of my website and I now need to know how to make my video clips work on the site.  This is my first foray into using from page, and I very little web page knowledge and help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2005)

Was the site done in FrontPage?  FP is "special".

You can also try asking on http://buffaloit.com. We've got 2-3 FP folks there.


----------



## bignick (Nov 10, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Was the site done in FrontPage?  FP is "special".



Helment and shortbus special...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 10, 2005)

ya...check out buffaloit....when its a computer question....post it on both here and buffaloit.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 11, 2005)

The page was done in Front Page


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2005)

Do you still have the video clips?
Rather than trying to do anything fancy, why not just use a regular hyperlink to them?


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 11, 2005)

I have the clips on my computer and they are also in original stuff the web designer set up.  When I created a hyperlink it just goes to a quick time screen and says done.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2005)

how big are they?
what version of QT are you running?

Send me 1 clip and I'll check it out for ya.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 11, 2005)

I was putzing around and somehow I got it to work.  Thank you to everyon who was so helpful.  

feel free to check them out  http://www.dynamickenpo.ca


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

I know there is an option somewhere that lets you select what player you want it to open in. Also it needs to be uploaded to the server and linked if you want it to work. I can't remember the options for video because i don't use it on web pages.


----------

